# I.R. ZHP with Huper Optik Tint



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> gentlemen: tinting will not let other people see you driving the car you love. for that reason, I don't tint.


I bought the car for my own enjoyment and to "show off". I do not care if people know if I drive a BMW. :rofl:


----------

